# Update your email address and details!



## Jason Svoboda

Folks, I recently sent out an email soliciting feedback on the site and got quite a few returned emails due to incorrect email addresses. Please take a few minutes to make sure we have the correct email address and other information. Failure to use a valid email address will result in your account being banned -- already banned about 10 people this morning.

http://www.sycamorepride.com/profile.php?do=editprofile

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

done


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up. My feedback email flagged about 60 accounts of people using invalid email addresses.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up as I'm still getting a lot of returned emails. I deleted about 20 accounts this AM of folks with bad emails.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this again. I've enable a new setup that will move your account to a usergroup that will require you to change/confirm your email address before you can post again if you have a bad email address on file.


----------



## Sycamore624

Just updated mine...Can u resend to me if possible?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thanks to everyone that has updated their info... my webhost is much happier since I've had 8,000+ (8,134 to be exact per my Outlook bounced folder) bounced emails this year so far.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Adjusted the bounce software a bit. If your email address is invalid, you are put into the "Memebers Awaiting Email Confirmation" group which will require you to request a validation link before you can resume posting. If you're thrown into this group, you'll know it... there is a yellow alert box with instructions on how to get moved back to the regular members usergroup.


----------

